# near the record!



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

8:15 am cst this morning we have 548 people on board. very, very close to the highest ever, 563 almost a year ago


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

and we just matched the record, quick everyone pray for the server!!!


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

And we are past it!  577!  Now... how come?


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *And we are past it!  577!  Now... how come? *




 i was wondering exactly the same thing 

 maybe as more and more gencon news come out the attendance goes up?


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i was wondering exactly the same thing
> 
> maybe as more and more gencon news come out the attendance goes up? *




Quite possibly. .. or because we are getting closer to revised 3rd edition (which is my theory).

More likely a combination of the two.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

584... it keeps falling.

Well done server


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey, it's thursday. Always busy on a thursday round here.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

604 now... 41 more than the record.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

WHEN WILL IT STOP?!


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

At 616 apparently


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 17, 2003)

Why did I picture the stock market floor.


----------

